# Home Haunters Must Have



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Trick or Treaters


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

duct tape, lots of it!


----------



## HandyAndy (Nov 1, 2009)

Understanding Family!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Those are all good answers -- and they're all true!

I don't know if there's any one "must have" item for Halloween. A lot depends on what kind of haunt you are hoping to put on and what type of theme you may have. Also, it depends on your level of involvement. Some people are find with store-bought merch that they set up around their front lawn. Others spend months and months building detailed props.

If you're a builder, I say you can never have too many tools. Drills, Skillsaw, Jigsaw, Tablesaw, Mitersaw, Drill Press, Sanders, Paint Sprayer, and lots and lots of material and paint.

If you're talking about the "must haves" for a good set-up, I'd agree flood lights are up at the top of the list. Even if you don't have any props, some good eerie lighting can really set the mood. In addition to flood lights, I say some sort of beacon (so people know where you are) is a good idea. Beyond that, lightning effects are always fun, and a good LOR set-up can't hurt, either.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

hot glue...can't live without it


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll go with "props". What do I win, Mr. Trebek?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Beer- meny haunting projects start with a drink and think session.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Storage Space


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Let's refresh this, besides the obvious ones what's a must have building tool? 

Extention Cords are also great to have. You can never have enough of them.

The point of this thread is to create a list everyone can go off of just incase they are missing something.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Cords, glue gun, another cord, air nailer, couple more cords, wire, one more cord, and a needle nose wire cutter.

OH YEAH almost forgot you gotta have some cords.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

Ability to think out of the box every haunter needs that and if that fails zip ties or duct tape


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Let's refresh this, besides the obvious ones what's a must have building tool?
> 
> Extention Cords are also great to have. You can never have enough of them.
> 
> The point of this thread is to create a list everyone can go off of just incase they are missing something.


Speaking of cords...Target has 8 foot ones marked down to $1.74 even tho' they have a sticker marked $2.49!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*When I started.*

I had an old hammer, an old, cheap screwdriver and other tools that were very old and not much life left in them, so imagine my extreme surprise when I returned to my newly purchased haunted house to find that someone had been trying to pry the back door open!??
To steal These Tools?
I put a note on the inside of the glass for the idiot "burglar" to read (if he could?) that pointed out that if he couldn't even get through that loose, ricketty cheap lock on such a cheap "nothing" door, that he would not be able to figure out how to make any use of these few old tools, so give it up!
They never came back or tried again.
I had a display of all the tools I had that" bit the big one" for me. ("Junked-out")
Never buy the $19.00 Tru-Valu corded drill (I was desperate, had no money), a year later the chuck was wobbly, it had no bearings, they just packed rags and grease around the shaft and bolted the two plastic halves together (real quick)
Never buy a hammer drill at one of those traveling semi truck tool deals. It seemed heavy-duty, it cost $34.00 and it drilled 34- 1/4" holes for plastic anchors then stripped it's gears, only a dollar a hole!
I now own mostly hand tools no big shop tools but my tools go from small Dremel grinder to 4 1/2" grinders to 8inch grinder, to chop saw (metal only) welder (stick)240 volt.
Several battery drills, Makita, Maktec, Skill angle battery and Bosch corded, sawzall, Makita hammer drill, sheet metal tools many clamps, plastic and Vise grips (welding) and lots of good drill bits, no super cheap-os (waste of time)
I also have plumbing tools- torch glues, wrenches and we mustn't forget ...the sewing box!
I have been using tools since my first tool kit at age 3.
Can anybody tell that I probably build my own stuff? Cords? I once bought a heavy-duty "Blue" cold weather guarantee, but it acts just like any other cord in cold weather?
Some day I might buy a level...naw, probably not!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thumb tacks, nails, batteries, and safety pins. hammer, screwdriver, rope, twisties, adapters, and extension cords. background music and lighting. and lots of bats, rats, and spiders,


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

Extension cords. You can never have too many extension cords. Or power, for that matter. Power is essential. Props, yes, props as well, to plug into those extension cords plugged into that power. Real estate. Yes, gotta have real estate to put those props that plug into those extension cords that plug into the power. Time. Yes, time to put all of those props plugged into the extension cords drawing power installed on the real estate. I'll stop now, but you know I could go on... bwahahahahaha


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

*For me it was ....*

For me it was ....

Tools: Electric / cordless drill, needle nose pliers, hammer, multi-purpose screwdriver (you can change the bit from regular to phillips), air compressor, Staple Gun, Brad / Nail Gun, Jigsaw, Chop Saw, hot glue gun with a lot of 12" sticks, Webcaster.

General Supplies: Extension cords / power strips, audio cables and extensions + adapters, USB cables, thin black wire for hanging / securing props, eye hooks (must have gone back to the store 5 times during October to get more and more of these), thin but strong string, duct tape, electrical tape, a whole lot of black zip ties, and of course ... VELCRO

Other very important: The space to set up Halloween display, understanding / supportive family, a wife that actually helps and not just stands there ... and lots of free time (which isn't often).


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

A jig saw.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Rebar and other staking devices.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

A mitre saw, rebar, zip pulls, and an understanding family.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Let's refresh this, besides the obvious ones what's a must have building tool?
> 
> Extention Cords are also great to have. You can never have enough of them.
> 
> The point of this thread is to create a list everyone can go off of just incase they are missing something.


Extension cords are a much overlooked part of the home haunt. Nice call!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> Storage Space



MORE storage space...LOL

Seriously though:

Must have extra batteries and flashlights, and know exactly where the circuit breaker panel is in your house or apartment...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh - VERY IMPORTANT:
*
A FIRE EXTINGUISHER!*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Trick or Treaters



You win Scatterbrains!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pvc and lots of it.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Easy access to The Halloween Forum - should go without saying - but...
I'm juz sayin'*


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

More Power....More Outlets...More Switches

extension cords are nice, unless you Clark Griswald them all in to one switch. Distribute your power so you don't trip breakers or pop fuses


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Home Haunters must have:

The day after Halloween off to hit the sales


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*home haunters must have*



Scatterbrains said:


> Home Haunters must have:
> 
> The day after Halloween off to hit the sales


yeah, i want this one


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> hot glue...can't live without it


I totally 2nd and third this. It's such a versatile "tool", and can be used low temp, high temp, as cobwebs, to actually glue things together... and it sticks to darn near ANYTHING while melted....(including your house and your fingers!)

I'd also like to add... Patience. Home Haunters have to have tons of this to deal with the weather, the relatives, the neighborhood associations, the kids, the projects that just dont want to stay together (see hot glue!), and when the supplies we need are out of stock! 

Everything else is a luxury, but patience is my most important asset.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Home Haunters must have:

a therapist


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Home Haunters must have:

a good divorce lawyer so the ex doesn't get your props, tools and extension cords


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Home Haunters must have:

Bandaids and good homeowners/renters insurance


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*The best Haunts always have a cemetery and crypt*


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Home Haunters must have:
> 
> The day after Halloween off to hit the sales


 
The day? Try the week.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

styro foam


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *The best Haunts always have a cemetery and crypt*


Yep gotta have some kind of reference to dead people.


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Foam, dollar store box cutters, cheap flat black spray paint, and DryLok. I am addicted to DryLok now...


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, yeah. This forum for inspiration


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

A good lightning system hooked up to a loud stereo! My wife says she can hear my house halfway down the neighborhood.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*several different spooky music CD's for different areas of the Haunt, some sound effects , maybe thunder. My favorite are the ones with the whispers and sounds from outside*


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Ohh spookymama you just reminded me you gotta have "This is Halloween" and "Thriller" 
Also a good one is the marylin manson cover of Sweet Dreams


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

To me the most important tool is the ability to step back and enjoy halloween with a sense of humor. To recover from going insane over all that goes "wrong" and refocus on what actually is seen and enjoyed by those that don't know and can't see all the obsessive little details is all part of that.
Otherwise its Hotglue, foamboard, money for spare batteries and supplies get me through each year.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

One thing that I, as a haunter, could not do without - IMAGINATION.

I started haunting way before you could buy this stuff at K-Mart.


----------



## meatball (Jul 31, 2009)

I always include black plastic sheeting, have to have black lights, and fog, and always a full box of screws


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeppers on fog and lots of it.

A sense of humor.

Beers.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

A Dremel (or some sort of rotary tool) is a *MUST*!! I couldn't do tombstones without my dremel.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

The tools that I have come to use year in and year out include:
*Tablesaw*: to cut all those sheets of plywood and rip down lumber.
*Mitersaw*: to cut down lengths of wood and make all those important angled cuts.
*Jigsaw*: to cut those pesky angles.
*Dremel*: for styro cutting, carving, and lettering.
*Razor Blades*: for styro and plastic cutting and carving.
*Compressor*: to run all the following tools...
*Nailgun(s)*: for quickly putting everything together.
*Stablegun*: for securing materials.
*Latex Spray Gun*: fantastic tool for painting larger props and adding texture.

And, of course, you can never have to much glue, hot glue, screws, nails, staples, tape, and clamps!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Just wondering what's the one thing that every home haunter must have.
> I say flood lights. They make a great erie effect.


Hate to say it, but *Money* is always really helpful.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Of course money is good to have. A drill is always good to have.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

I find zip ties helpful for securing lighting and some props.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I couldn t put up my haunt without a sledge hammer ( for pounding in the rebar ) , a ladder and a few rolls of wire and cutters. and a "Go-fur", someone go-fur this thing and go- fur something elce while I am on the ladder.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

A Lowes or Home Depot nearby


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

halloweenbarb said:


> I couldn t put up my haunt without a sledge hammer ( for pounding in the rebar ) , a ladder and a few rolls of wire and cutters. and a "Go-fur", someone go-fur this thing and go- fur something elce while I am on the ladder.


I had kids for that very reason "not the warm one boy get one of the cold ones... now hold this while I blindly swing at it"!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

candy and lots of it. Candy attrackets the smallest members of the neighboor hood.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> A Lowes or Home Depot nearby


*I second that!!*


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

blood, guts,gore.,remains of tortured souls and the devises used to cause their agony..oh, is this about tools?I like my chainsaw.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Jeffhawk said:


> blood, guts,gore.,remains of tortured souls and the devises used to cause their agony..oh, is this about tools?I like my chainsaw.


 
I think I could go without that but it sounds really neat. 

A scary monster for sure. A cut out of Taylor Swift will work just fine. Or Herman Munster he's a cool dude.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Cobwebs and/or torn cheesecloth. These can make absolutely any area look spooky...and they're way cheap.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

A good fog chilling system. Nothing is creepier to me than a low fog advancing toward your feet.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Black ravens/crows. The ones from the Dollar Tree look really nice. They have a great efect for trees.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

A soldering iron - my new toy. For making some of the controllers and triggers that bring my props to life. Couldn't have done it without all the help from those on the forums willing to help an electronics newcomer figure it all out!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

All of the things above and 

Blacklights... double sided sticky tape... velcrow... dremel...etc etc
But I would say what I use most is Goodwill and craigs list LOL man I just picked up gargoyles and gravestones YES!!!


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Foam friendly glue!!!

Good pairs of scissors and mark them for different materials, dremel flex-shaft, and good neighbors. I have one crazy set that thinks I worship the devil due to using the blair witch symbol on a prop. Then the others who love to see whats going on for next year.


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

I can't believe no one said "AIR"......
I mean not every one is into pneumatics but A good Compressor was always a must have for us when we were still doing the home haunt... Now that we are 2 years pro Air is by far the most important part.... Also my company has been working very hard to offer any home haunter with a 3 gallon air compressor a cheaper alternative to those over priced pneumatics online and will be launching it at the 2010 Canadian Haunters Convention in May. We are trying to bring home haunters something really cool & affordable say compared to the money that some haunters will wast on blow ups that are not scary and usually don't hold up we want to bring a pneumatic line that would be in the same price range as those blow ups and we have developed some great options for home haunters... 

Also we will not forget our good friends out here....


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Yubney said:


> I had kids for that very reason "not the warm one boy get one of the cold ones... now hold this while I blindly swing at it"!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Snakes are a home haunters friend and I just found 40 rubber snakes for 3.00 on craigslist. Snakes are something I have overlooked for years!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Black Cat. Add's a little superstition. This is a long list. I'm putting a book together for the secret reaper next year so thanks for all of the great ideas on here.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*extension cords have been mentioned plenty, but i also ran into needing a few of those green (i use green cords) 3 way thingys for spliting your extension cord runs to different areas.*


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*,,, and im big into using timers for turning on/off the lights*


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Shhhhh we are not supposed to mention extention cords. On that note Walmart has the 18 guage 25 foot green ones for in around 10 bucks.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Flood lights-latex-stain-garden statues.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I use alot of those 3 way plugs.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

tombstone moss if you have a cemetary. always adds that southern feel to it.


----------



## galangrey (Feb 3, 2010)

fog to go with your lights.


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> Trick or Treaters


...and parents brave enough to bring them to the house. I'm just regarded as insane in my community.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

scaterbrains got it right..i dont care if a person just has their white porch light on,its about the t.o.t.ers.i learned that this year.huge display,lots of planning(and money)and only 7 kids.4 were brave enough to go in.


----------



## HorsfallHaunter (Jul 18, 2010)

I have to have my duct tape, my cordless drill, my PVC pipe cutters, and glue . . . lots and lots of glue.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

i also use lots of black visquine stapled to 2x4s for walls in the maze.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

*Home Haunters must have:*

A Husband (or wife) who understands your twisted mind and the obsession you have and enjoys it as much as you do and Doesn't say NO.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Extention cords, duck tapes, props, storage spaces, vampires, monsters and maybe skull heads in my case.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Outlets and lots of them.


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Skulls..skulls...more skulls...can never have enough to do things with, and someone selling bucky's without knowing the value of it ...hee hee also, stencils, black & grey paint, PVC( of course) mannequin heads or styrofoam heads, led lights & fog lights...a case of beer for Halloween night to share with all your helpers(21 and older of course) while parents drag their kids to see things the kids are horrified of ...lolol


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

A tolerant wife!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Nepboard said:


> A tolerant wife!


That's the most important thing to have! Having one that helps is even better.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Scatterbrains said:


> Trick or Treaters


I AGREE! lol

I do however like to have a wind or rain free halloween.


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

savagehaunter said:


> Beer- meny haunting projects start with a drink and think session.



I second the beer. That is a must have. Matter of fact all of these tools yall are mentioning can be substituted with a crescent hammer after enough beer has been consumed.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

An over active imagination


----------



## 4mygirls (Jun 17, 2010)

These are great answers! I have 0 TOT's. I live waaaaayyy out of town, we just have a big party. Lots of work for so few admirers, but I LOVE it and it does scare the pants off of the few neighbors I do have. lol I think the most important thing to have for a Haunt is a warped/creative mind. I call it a hobby/creative outlet so I can get away with spending the money, hehe.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Another thing a home haunter must have is a place to pull it off.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

money!!!!!


----------



## 4mygirls (Jun 17, 2010)

My hubby won't let me open mine to the public, he's afraid someone might come back and steal his big screen T.V. HAHA I think if we charge admission that would keep out the riff raff, and help pay for it. People are dying to have a haunted house to go to here, very rural area.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Beer, specifically Pumpkin Ale.


----------

